# Small, silly brag for Eyra...



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Eyra is now almost 20 months and we decided to let her sleep loose in the house for the first time last night. Figured yesterday would be a good day to try since we had training in the morning and we went to play ball in the evening, so she should be good and tired. Of course I was awake and listening to every little noise and move she made, and she did come over a couple of times to poke me but overall she did so well







.. I think my little girl is starting to grow up..


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOO HOO







I still haven't made that jump yet for Gracie. After a few hours she will nose me to wake me up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a good girl she is!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Jesse at 10 weeks old started sleeping with us on the bed and he is now 6.5 months old and he is as good as gold, no problems stays and sleeps all night - we keep a chew toy and a stuff toy on the bed too and sometimes when he wakes in the morning he sits and chews them and goes back to sleep.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

What a good girl Eyra!!







It's nice when they start growing up!

She also did extremely well on the dumbbell introduction!! Nice, nice drive for it and a nice calm carry!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Eyra! Yep she is definitely growing up!

Tess will most likely be in a crate for some time to come. I'm not sure what she would do with or to the cats and as they are old - almost 16 - I don't want her terrorizing them...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah Eyra!!


----------

